# Burstner Nexxo t660



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

We are seriously considering buying a new Burstner Nexxo t660 Motorhome on a fiat Ducato. Any comments about this model would be welcome especially on the engine and its capabilities. Although the brochure says that it is a 2.2 Mjet, we are told that it is a 2.3 Mjet so what is the difference in pulling especially uphill?


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

*burstener t660*

does the T660 not have a oven as every photo I have looked at never shows an oven?????


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Great layout and bathroom.

Alan


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Ours has an oven


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Barts asked his question just over 2 years ago


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Burstner T660*

Hi
Ours has an oven and we have been delighted with it.
Kind regards

Barts


----------

